# [DUP] Aldi Subnotebook

## haggi

Hi Leute, ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit mit dem Gedanken mir ein Subnotebook zuzulegen. Geliebäugelt habe ich die ganze Zeit mit einem IBM x40, die sind echt schnuckelig die dinger. Nun hab ich gestern erfahren, das Aldi Sued ab Montag auch ein Subnotebook anbietet mit ziemlich üppiger Ausstattung: http://www.discountfan.de/artikel/200503/585.php. Sehr wichtig für mich, wenn nicht entscheiden, ist neben den üblichen Kriterien wie Akkuleistung, Verarbeitung und allg. Performance die problemlose Installation von Linux. Beim Thinkpad weiß ich, das eine Linux Installation überhaupt keine Probleme macht. Das man bei dem Aldi Notebook nicht auf Erfahrungswerte zurück greifen kann ist mir klar, aber vielleicht kann jemand ja aus den Prospekten schon sehen, das die ein oder andere Komponente probleme machen könnte. 

Was würdet ihr euch holen ? Hier ein paar Kriterien die mir im Kopf rumfliegen und die ich gerade versuche gegeneinander abzuwiegen:

- Ein Thinkpad kommt mich 600 Euro teurer, hat dafür eine Laufzeit von 7,5 Stunden. Das Aldi Notebook "nur" 4,5. 

- 1,4 GHz beim IBM und 40er Platte / 1,6 Ghz beim Aldi Notebook mi 60er Platte

- Keine optischen Laufwerke beim X40 / DVD-Brenner beim Aldi Notebook (ziemlich komisch unter der Handfläche angebracht, Verarbeitung ?)

- Kein Zubehör beim IBM / Tonnen von Zubehör (DVBT und son Kram brauch ich eigentlich nicht, könnte man aber verkaufen)

- Exzelente Verarbeitung beim IBM (Tastatur etc.) / Aldi Notebook ???

- Linux läuft problemlos / Aldi Notebook ???? 

- Sehr guter support seitens IBM (aus eigener Erfahrung) / Medion ????

Ok bin für alle Entscheidungshelfenden Tipps dankbar  :Laughing: 

----------

## dek

Über das Angebot bin ich gestern auch gestolpert. Gerüchten zufolge basiert es ja auf dem MSI Megabook S260, und das wäre mein Notebook der Wahl.  :Smile: 

Ich frage mich nur ob die Grafikkarte nicht unter Umständen Probleme bereitet: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900.

----------

## dek

Also, scheinbar funktioniert die Grafik mit dem i810 Treiber. Allerdings bezieht sich der link auf ein anderes Notebook, und ob die Hardware nun wirklich identisch ist..  :Question: 

http://geetduggal.typepad.com/refinery/2005/02/linux_on_dell_i_3.html

Kartenleser und Tuner können auch Probleme machen, letzteres wohl am ehesten. Der Rest sollte aber denke ich laufen, die Centrino-Unterstüzung inklusive WLAN ist ja mittlerweile recht gut. Genaueres kann man natürlich erst sagen wenn man das Teil mal in den Fingern hatte.  :Wink: 

----------

## the-pugnacity

medion verbaut ja leider immer wieder sonderanfertigungen und die könnten dann eventl doch probleme machen

----------

## Sonic Lux

Ich warte bis das S260 raus ist und dann hol ich es mir, Celeron M macht nicht wirklich Sinn.

----------

## dek

Wie kommst du auf Celeron M?

----------

## aisixt

also unter meinem alten medio pc lief so gut wie keine treiber, selbst die graka treiber waren immer alt da ich auf medion special anfertigungen warten musst (die ati akzeptierten ihre 9600 TX anfangs wohl noch nicht) unter linux waren treiber für die graka undmöglich zu finden...der support bei medion ist nicht nur teuer, es geht auchnoch netmal einer ans telefon, und wenn du was anderes auser der produktaktivierung von windoof wissen möchtest biste da eh falsch....also wenn du nicht so gut wie alles selber machen willst, rat ich dir mal ab  :Wink:  aber die verarbeitung vom pc kann sich sehen lassen, auch wenn innen alles gequetscht ist ohne ende, und meistens die geräte net soooooo dolle zueinander passen...

----------

## ank666

Ich werde mir wohl in absehbarer Zeit auch ein neues Notebook kaufen, 

allerdings kein Subnotebook, sondern ein 'normales' mit 15" TFT.

Bin bei meinen Vergleichen und Recherchen bzgl. Linux-Kompatibilität natürlich auch auf die 

IBM Thinkpads gestossen, mir gefällt das R51 ist aber ziemlich globig.

Der Linux Support scheint wohl erste Sahne zu sein, was ACPI und die FN Keys angeht

sogar in KDE gibt es ja ein eigenes Konfigurationsmenü für Thinkpads.

Siehe: http://www.jenny-and-jp.org/index.php?page=thinkpadr51

Also wird es wohl ein Thinkpad obwohl günstiger Notebooks besser ausgestattet sind

und zum Teil auch leichter sind und eine längere Akkulaufzeit versprechen.

----------

## Sonic Lux

 *dek wrote:*   

> Wie kommst du auf Celeron M?

 

Weil das S250 standardmäsig einen Celeron M hat glaube.

Das Aldi Teil natürlich nicht.

----------

## dek

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

>  *dek wrote:*   Wie kommst du auf Celeron M? 
> 
> Weil das S250 standardmäsig einen Celeron M hat glaube.
> 
> Das Aldi Teil natürlich nicht.

 

Ja, das S250 hat einen Celeron M. Ich kann allerdings nicht nachvollziehen wie du auf das Gerät kommst. Ist nirgendwo die Rede von.  :Wink: 

----------

## Sonic Lux

 :Cool: 

Ich dachte du hast oben S250 gemeint, weil das S260 ja erst in einem Monat rauskommen soll.

Ich werde mir da S260 üprigens auch holen   :Cool: 

----------

## Donnergurgler

@haggi:

Wenn die Laufzeit des Notebooks ein für dich entscheidendes Argument ist,

schau nochmal nach, ob das IBM Thinkpad wirklich 7,5h läuft. Ist eigentlich

kaum zu glauben bei dem Preis.

Der obligatorische c't-Tipp: In der letzten oder vorletzten c't war ein Test

preiswerter Notebooks enthalten (IIRC mit dem von dir erwähnten IBM Notebook).

Die Kompatibilität zu Linux untersucht die c't i.d.R. auch mit.

Chao,

Donnergurgler

----------

## slick

Ok, hier gabs lange kein Post mehr und bevor noch einer diesen DUP neu aufrollt, mach ich den mal zu.

DUP  :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=135799

Thread locked

----------

